# OMG, here we go again........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the Roseburg, OR community.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Gun control will be on all the do-gooders hit list with your favorite leader leading.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

its sad what happened

when will obummer and his bunch of yes men realize its not a gun problem

its a societal and mental health problem

if we start helping the mentally ill,and teaching society that you are respinsible for your actionsthen maybe things like this will decline if not all together stop

too many folks have been raised with the attitude that no matter what they do its not their fault

and the ones with mental illness go to the extreme

i believe in most cases they do it because they are looking for help and attention

these actions get them the attention they seek

the media is no help either

every time something like this happens we here about it for months on end

which in the minds of the mentally ill,glorify these actions

such as sad sad society we live in these days

but i am glad i am armed to the teeth


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mental health and socioeconomic issues are the main reasons for gun violence.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Obummer is already talking common sense gun laws like Australia and England, what an idiot. We don't even know who the guy was, he might be a Jihadist. I heard he asked the people what religion they were, who does that.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Mental health and socioeconomic issues are the main reasons for gun violence.


Thats right Don ," guns don't kill people , people kill people ."


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No one bothers to mention on the news is background checks are mandatory in Oregon. Although saddening mental health facilities need to be reopened. Since closing about 90% of them violent crimes have increased tenfold


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Take away people's phones and no longer will we have vehicle accidents from texting and driving.

Take away cars and trucks, too, and we will no longer have traffic deaths.

And, how's the War on Drugs going?

Obama and his ilk have been feeding us gun-control poison, such as gun-free zones, for so long without the results they seek and now want to administer just a little bit more poison. All the while, telling us it's good for us.

It's that kind of thinking that has us where we are today.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Glen !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Right and wrong is no longer something people think about, They just want their way and thats that. If something doesnt suit them they lash out. Partly mental health but I think a lot has to be from how they are brought up. Humans need supervision while maturing, such as morals, respect for authority and others.This world has become a place where people just think , If I want it or dont like it I can do what I want. Laws will never stop the unlawfull from doing what they want, never !!!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

bones44 said:


> No one bothers to mention on the news is background checks are mandatory in Oregon. Although saddening mental health facilities need to be reopened. Since closing about 90% of them violent crimes have increased tenfold


That is a pretty amazing number. Please post a link to the source. I would like to read more.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll try and bring up the numbers I've read here in Michigan. Some of the places closed down were less than 10 years old. Very sad


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is just one of many articles. If you remember many mental hospitals across our country were being closed down starting in the late 90's. I'm not saying all people with mental issues are ever violent.Many of these murderers do have a severe mental problem.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.michiganinbrief.org/edition06/text/issues/issue-46.htm


----------

